# EU-EVERLOOK-ALLIANZ - GILDE ZWEITER FRÜHLING SUCHT GEFÄHRTEN / BÜNDNISGILDE



## Menthros (30. November 2021)

Die familiäre Ü30-Casual-Gilde ,Zweiter-Frühling“ sucht wieder neue Gefährten.
Wir sind eine angenehme und familiäre Gilde mit Priorität Realife, die gerne in Instanzen geht.

Wir freuen uns die Abenteuer und Herausforderungen in der Scherbenwelt gemeinsam zu bewältigen.
Wenn du Lust hast unterhaltsame Abende, wie z.B. in Karazhan, zu erleben, dann melde dich doch einfach auf unserem Home-Server oder Ingame.

 

 

Adresse: guilded.gg/Zweiter-Fruehling

 

Ansprechpartner sind unsere Kuratoren:

Lostdevila (Twink : Zokora)
Murthag  (Twink : Wraither)
Feredir  (Twink : Sciarra)


----------

